# missing mouse driver



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey...Im having problems with this new mouse i got...i plug the mouse into the usb slot and the new hardware window pops up.I try to install the driver but for some unknown reason,it stays on ? in device manager...Can anyone help find a software/driver to get this mouse outta my way?

mouse :kingwin model kw-02 mouse


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try installing it via device manager ie update driver Driver Update Windows 7 - How to Update Drivers in Windows 7 - Device Driver Update


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

uh...im talking about windows xp and the mouse's driver download doesnt install drivers...it just searches through your computer for devices without drivers..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check pnp is enabled in the bios

product description from from kingwin

Model: KW-02 
3D Optical Mouse, 800 dpi 
Precise optical technology 
Instant setup without software drivers 
Smooth and agile mouse movement 
USB Interface 
Plug & Play for USB 
Ergonomic Design


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

My bios doesnt have that o-o.....and yes its old=phoenix bios from acer travelmate



DaChozenOnez said:


> Hey...Im having problems with this new mouse i got...i plug the mouse into the usb slot and the new hardware window pops up.I try to install the driver but for some unknown reason,it stays on ? in device manager...Can anyone help find a software/driver to get this mouse outta my way?
> 
> mouse :kingwin model kw-02 mouse


Hii 
Try this driver...

KingWin Download Center » Drivers » KW Mouse Driver


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

plug and play should be in the bios


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

it SHOULD be but it isnt...strange that this works with 7(dual boot) but not xp.

And that is the so called "installer"that doesnt install anything:sigh:

edit:i found something strange...my new mouse doesnt show up in the boxes at all(look down)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

from this statement

Instant setup without software drivers

you would assume xp contains the drivers


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sorry for the mix up you did not say which os


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

its dual booted and you can tell which o.s. by the thumbnail above


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you check the acer support site for your model


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive tried checking it but the only option that i can see my model is the driver section(its that old).


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi what happend with the driver you posted in post 5


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

it doesnt do anything...it just asks what buttons do what and it doesnt sense the mouse


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try the older driver


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

i would try the older driver if there was one (i have no idea where it is)

edit:this is the so called "mouse drivers"


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you mentioned the driver section on acers site,can you plug it in then go to device manager and get the device id, right click on the device choose properties then go to the driver detail tab and choose hardware id's from the drop down list,post the info
Edit this is the synaptics site Drivers | Synaptics


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

Drat!I forgot to change it to .jpg!ah well....bmp will do fine...anyways..is this the one?

did i mention this auto installs on windows 7 yet?(RCUNMEUKNCME!WHAT DRIVER INSTALLER DOES 7 HAVE???UIVEMCHX,ICKMH)...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is all I can find usb\vid_093a&pid_2510 I have downloaded and scanned and it seems fine,the blue download link


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

For some reason after the scan,the mouse doesnt appear in the mouse and pointer devices box.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi can you clarify


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

This is what I mean:it doesnt show up in "mouse and pointers" list


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The touchpad drivers usually include the mouse so the driver is there as far as I can see


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

still no luck...oh yeah..is it possible to install the drivers on windows 7 and bring them over to xp?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This all I can find Copy Windows Drivers From One Machine to Another - How-To Geek but it may not work


----------

